# [.webloc] exporter des raccourcis web lisibles sur PC ?



## cnsteph (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Est-il possible de façon assez simple de créer des raccourcis web sur un mac qui soient lisibles sur un pc ?
Je m'explique:
Je travaille collaborativement avec des gens qui utilisent tous types de plateforme.
Si je créé des lien url en tirant l'url depuis un navigateur sous mac et en le posant dans un dossier (type dropbox par ex) , ces raccourcis ne sont pas lisibles par les collègues sous linux et pc puisque je génére des fichiers .webloc.

Ne peut -on définitivement pas créer des raccourcis universels avec un mac ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2013)

Et avec les autres plates-formes, vous faites comment ? Et avec quel navigateur ? (c'est universel ?)


----------



## cnsteph (25 Septembre 2013)

Avec les autres plateformes, rien de plus simple, on fait un glisser deposer de l'url depuis n'importe quel navigateur, et c'est lisible par toutes les plateformes, OSX compris.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2013)

Qu'est-ce qui est créé, et sous quel format ?

Je me réponds : un fichier avec l'extension _.url_ formaté de la manière suivante :

```
[plain]
[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/webloc-exporter-raccourci-web-lisibles-pc-1230485.html#post12597955
[/plain]
```
Rien d'insurmontable à faire, finalement. Mais cela n'a rien d'un standard, c'est juste que l'habitude a été prise par les autres systèmes de gérer (au moins en lecture) une méthode propre à Microsoft.

Dans cette page, on donne un lien vers la définition des fichiers _.url._


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2013)

Lorsqu'on prend un lien de la barre de navigation en le mettant, par exemple, dans le dossier Téléchargements, ça donne ceci...





...le problème est que cette extension ne fonctionne que sous OS X. Oui, c'est possible sous OS X de faire un ou des dossiers avec tels raccourcis.

Le problème est que sous Windows xx, cette extension ne fonctionne pas quel que soit le navigateur utilisé, y compris la version Safari de Windows.

J'ai fait un test avec un logiciel webloc4windows, mais il ne veut faire la conversion qu'avec des fichiers .plist. Par contre, sous Windows 7, un fichier .webloc peut-être ouvert avec le Bloc-Notes pour en voir le contenu. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé le petit logiciel qui va bien.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2013)

Apparemment il y avait un petit Applescript pour faire le fichier au format que j'indique mais le lien ne marche plus.

Sinon, un éditeur de texte simple (c-à-d prendre Textedit en mode simple, pas texte enrichi par exemple) suffira.


----------



## cnsteph (25 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Sinon, un éditeur de texte simple (c-à-d prendre Textedit en mode simple, pas texte enrichi par exemple) suffira.



OK, mais c'est vraiment loin d'être rapide et intuitif.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2013)

cnsteph a dit:


> OK, mais c'est vraiment loin d'être rapide et intuitif.


C'est sûr...


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2013)

On va voir si *cnsteph* va être intéressé par *Webloc Finagler* que je viens de tester sous 10.8.5. C'est une petite application qui permet de convertir l'extension .webloc en url lisible, exécutable sous Windows...



 

 

 



...j'ai glissé un dossier Test dans la fenêtre et ça a fait automatiquement la conversion en url lisible, exploitable sous Windows.


J'ai utilisé *WeblocFinagler*... http://www.markdouma.com/developer/WeblocFinagler.zip


----------



## cnsteph (25 Septembre 2013)

Ah ?
Je teste ça ce soir.
Merci !


----------



## cnsteph (25 Septembre 2013)

Très correct et simple.
Merci pour le conseil !


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2013)

cnsteph a dit:


> Très correct et simple.
> Merci pour le conseil !



Et bien passe ton message en RESOLU.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Oui, et puis on va aussi déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes des choses de l'internet et du réseau. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

